# Adding some Post made shine



## txcwboy (Sep 27, 2006)

I made a beautiful Statesman in Amboyna but I was still learning my high gloss shine method and its not very shinny.Is there a way to shine it up in the post made phase ?

thanks

Dave


----------



## RussFairfield (Sep 27, 2006)

Why?? It looks good to me. Go for the high gloss on the next one.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 27, 2006)

Keep rubbing it with a soft cloth.
Do this for hours if not days on end while watching the tubeor drinking your coffee.
When you think you are done do it some more.
TSW will help also.


----------



## broitblat (Sep 27, 2006)

It looks great, with a nice "satin" finish the way it is.

  -Barry
Barry Roitblat
Bellevue, WA


----------



## txcwboy (Sep 27, 2006)

OK OK..I guess I ll leave it alone.Do the next one with mop and glow ~

thanks

Dave


----------



## txcwboy (Sep 27, 2006)

They dont make TSW anymore? do they ? I need to get some wax

Dave


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 27, 2006)

Use Carnauba.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txcwboy_
> <br />They dont make TSW anymore? do they ? I need to get some wax
> 
> Dave



Arizona Silhouette is still carrying it.  http://arizonasilhouette.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=0&idproduct=1055


----------



## Draken (Sep 28, 2006)

Wouldn't Ren wax work in place of the now discontinued TSW?

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Dario (Sep 28, 2006)

I have to agree that pen's finish is great as it is.

On the side note.  TSW is discontinued?  I didn't know that.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 28, 2006)

I like a high gloss but I also would not change this one at all.  It is a beautiful pen and just work on it on your new ones.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />A little birdy whispere4d in my ear that TSW was the same exact thing as a product made for car waxing and also called Trade Secret but sold in much greater qunatities and lower prices at Pep Boys.
> 
> Has anyone else heard the siren-call of that little tweety bird?
> ...



There was a post about this not long ago and it was mentioned that the stuff at auto parts stores has the additional ingredient silicone. FWIW


----------



## txcwboy (Sep 28, 2006)

this is why I said it was discountinued.

http://www.woodpens.com/tsw.htm

Dave


----------



## johncrane (Sep 28, 2006)

G'Day Dave looks great as it is well done mate.[]


----------



## RussFairfield (Sep 29, 2006)

A short lesson in wax might be in order. 

Wax has a poor water resistance. Carnauba is better than most other waxes because it is harder, but it is too hard to use in its natural state, so softer waxes are mixed with it to make it useable. Those are usually beeswax or paraffin, both of which have a poor water resistance, and are easilly damaged by water. Silicone is added to auto waxes so they won't be damaged by water.

Silicones are not used in woodworking waxes because it can cause all sorts of problems with finishing - "fish eye" in lacquer and shellac, poor adhesion with oil and waterborne finishes. Silicones are very invasive in the shop and will transfer to everything we touch if we use it in the shop and are not careful. These problems may often be overstated a bit, but woodworkers choose to not use any automotive waxes in the shop because that is the easiest solution to the problem.

That doesn't mean you cannot use it on a pen. Just be careful with it. Treat it like what it is - a contaminant that can cause you harm. If you don't, you will be back here asking why you are having finishing problems.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 29, 2006)

Perhaps you could start by rewording or deleting your original post.
FWIW
No the two products are not the same.


----------



## jtate (Sep 29, 2006)

Done.
Your turn. How 'bout deleting yours?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />Done.
> Your turn. How 'bout deleting yours?


Done,
Now how are you going to handle the post that quoted your original post?
(You see it isn't easy to unring a bell)


----------



## jtate (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't see the need to unring a bell - I'm only doing it because I thought you wanted me to do it and it makes no real difference to me.

Let me make it clear - I do not think I did or said anything wrong or inappropriate.  I'm just trying to be an agreeable person in an area where it costs me very little to accomodate what you seemed to indicate you want.

Julia


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 3, 2006)

I've sold TSW for a while now and am sad that it is discontinued.  Do I believe that it was bogus in any way?  NO!!!  I'd rather not see a good man dragged through any more crap.  (Edit in: this statement is referring to Lou) Nuff said!  So, shall we get back to this beautiful pen?  It really is gorgeous, good job with it, Dave.
Rob


----------

